# Leaving Bit in Router Between Uses



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Is there any reason not to leave a bit in a router when not in use? I'll be using the same bit periodically throughout a project (slot cutting bit to re-groove hardwood flooring) which will extend over a 10 - 15 day time period. I've got the height dialed in and would like to leave the bit and router in the table.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I am no expert but I leave mine till I need something else.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I leave mine in until it needs a new replacement. Dunno how long the present bit has been in there (the one I normally use for what I do), but it's been over a year I am sure. No problems. If I need a different style bit I just put in a different router, with the bit I want.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JIMMIEM said:


> Is there any reason not to leave a bit in a router when not in use? I'll be using the same bit periodically throughout a project (slot cutting bit to re-groove hardwood flooring) which will extend over a 10 - 15 day time period. I've got the height dialed in and would like to leave the bit and router in the table.


do it on a regular basis...
if I need to change bits or settings I just bring another router into play instead of changing what's dialed in...

I spline a lot... the slot cutter has been left in the D handle for a very very long time...
same for the dado (4x's) and RO's..


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

That is one reason I have many routers so I can leave them set up.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

fire65 said:


> That is one reason I have many routers so I can leave them set up.


exactly...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> I spline a lot...


I knew there had to be someone else here besides me Stick. Not sure what everyone else has against it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I knew there had to be someone else here besides me Stick. Not sure what everyone else has against it.


every panel I make is splined...
after you have experienced creep in a large panel - spline it is...

no creep...
flatter panels..
flusher joints...
way stronger over a butt joint...
faster more accurate assembly...
more glue surface...
less omni directional movement..
less/limited joint separation..
stronger miters...

they like speed and relying solely on the glue to get where they are going....


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

tvman44 said:


> I am no expert but I leave mine till I need something else.


+1 What he said.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I tend to remove mine, particularly on the routers that are not used very often.

Had one stick some time ago and do not want this to happen again.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

usually the only thing that would cause them to stick is a bit of moisture from the humidity or the shank was not clean when the bit was installed.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I have never left bit in a router so I cannot be considered a voice of experience. I do have two concerns with leaving the bit in the router. One is the possibility of sticking to the collet, as James mentioned. My second concerns safety. Between uses will the bit be left protruding from the router base? If so I see a risk for injury.


----------



## Ed Bray (May 17, 2014)

I have left bits in 2 of my routers for more than 3 years without using them, now I am able to use them again, I expected trouble taking them out, but I was able to take them out with no issues. Maybe lucky, but who knows.


----------



## Ed Bray (May 17, 2014)

mftha said:


> I have never left bit in a router so I cannot be considered a voice of experience. I do have two concerns with leaving the bit in the router. One is the possibility of sticking to the collet, as James mentioned. My second concerns safety. *Between uses will the bit be left protruding from the router base? If so I see a risk for injury*.


Shouldn't be an issue if a plunge router or if in a table. A fixed head router might be an problem though.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

mftha said:


> . My second concerns safety. Between uses will the bit be left protruding from the router base? If so I see a risk for injury.


make a rest from scraps...
nothing more than a ""U"" holder with a huge hole in it ...
leave the tops of the legs proud of the base to center the router to the hole when parking the router...
all of the routers in this picture have bits in them and rests under them... 
use the rest while you are working to and protect the bit and everything around you... no laying the router over on it's side...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ed Bray said:


> I have left bits in 2 of my routers for more than 3 years without using them, now I am able to use them again,* I expected trouble taking them out, but I was able to take them out with no issues. Maybe lucky, but who knows.*


collet maintenance between bit changes solves that... every bit change..


----------



## Ed Bray (May 17, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> make a rest from scraps...
> nothing more than a ""U"" holder with a huge hole in it ...
> leave the tops of the legs proud of the base to center the router to the hole when parking the router...
> all of the routers in this picture have bits in them and rests under them...
> use the rest while you are working to and protect the bit and everything around you... no laying the router over on it's side...


Don't they all fall over when stored like that :sarcastic:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ed Bray said:


> Don't they all fall over when stored like that :sarcastic:


color me dense..

HUH!?!?!?


----------



## Ed Bray (May 17, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> color me dense..
> 
> HUH!?!?!?


The image is on its side.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ed Bray said:


> The image is on its side.


oh, that...
omni gravitational fields...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Unfortunately, I don't have a large collection of routers (only 4) so I change bits frequently. In between I keep an old bit covered with red electrical tape in the router (finger tight) just to keep the dust out.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

I guess it all depends on what you do and how many routers you have. I have 13 and I do big jobs. So when I set up for a job I do my best to leave them. I have a small round over, a large round over, one for chamfer, one for rabbet, etc. And I have never had one stick in a router.


----------



## Lanfearh (Oct 26, 2013)

I leave mine in, sometimes for very extended periods. On occasion, I'll see some rust on the bit shank if the bit has been in for a long time; just buff it off w/ extra fine steel wool or 600 grit emery paper and apply a light coat of WD40 or oil and inspect the collet for rust and WD40 it, wiping off as much oil as possible. I've never had a rusted (or oiled) shank slip, but I don't like to see rusty tools.


----------



## kermitp (Jun 30, 2011)

JIMMIEM said:


> Is there any reason not to leave a bit in a router when not in use? I'll be using the same bit periodically throughout a project (slot cutting bit to re-groove hardwood flooring) which will extend over a 10 - 15 day time period. I've got the height dialed in and would like to leave the bit and router in the table.


Males sense to me to leave the slot cutter in the router. It usually takes me several practices runs to get the cutter bit in the perfect setting. So I tend to leave them in until I finish the project or need a different bit. We have 5 router in our shop so it makes it nice to be able leave the bit in the router.


----------



## ksivasankaram (Jul 4, 2011)

It does not make a difference whether you remove the bit now and provide for fixing another bit next time you want to use the router or you allow the bit to stay and remove it when you want to use a different bit next time. Only difference is in handling the router with bit in it and a router without a bit in it.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Stick486 said:


> make a rest from scraps...
> nothing more than a ""U"" holder with a huge hole in it ...
> leave the tops of the legs proud of the base to center the router to the hole when parking the router...
> all of the routers in this picture have bits in them and rests under them...
> use the rest while you are working to and protect the bit and everything around you... no laying the router over on it's side...


Whoa! Stick, you have certainly addressed my concerns about safety. How many routers do you have? If you have 15 I have 14 fewer so I never even thought of leaving a router bit in the router. So I spend a lot of time changing bits and adjusting bit heights.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

mftha said:


> Whoa! Stick, B. *How many routers do you have?* If you have 15 I have 14 fewer so I never even thought of leaving a router bit in the router. *So I spend a lot of time changing bits and adjusting bit heights*.


safety...
the system works... I like the standing router and the protected bit feature of the rest the most...

many...
consider there are the routers that live in the shop, the routers that go out on the job(s) and that they can't be in two, three or even four places at the same time....
let alone cutting more than one profile at a time..

now about that time spent changing/setting up bits thing...
time it some time and see how much clock you can burn...
the worst part is getting the bit back to the absolute setting you had originally...
and this little item can really alter the outcome of the project which can dig into the bottom line...
adding time to a project when you could have taken steps from the start to avoid it is not such good thing either...

just remember to clearly label each router which bit is in it and it's settings....
a piece of written on masking tape stuck to the side of the router works well...
FYI... don't put the tape over the air intake vents...

another thing.. test every router for quirks.. i.e. run out. CL of bit 360º to it's base, binding, ease/smoothness of height adjustments, VS, motor/base swapping, etc...
not happy.. don't live with it, take the router back and get a replacement...


----------



## pnorman (Nov 6, 2010)

A stuck router bit is pretty easy to get loose. All you have to do is strike the collet a couple of times with the router wrench. You don't have to really bang on it. Just think of the mallet used to free the blade on a Japanese wooden plane.


----------



## FatBear (Feb 26, 2010)

Like so many things I think there are lots of different situations, so it's useless to make a single rule of thumb. 

If you do production and have lots of routers so each one can have that particular bit, then it's obviously best to leave them in place. The occasionally hassle getting a stuck bit out of the collet is outweighed by the efficiency of always have the router ready to go.

If your shop is in a dry climate and/or heated and weather tight, then it will probably never matter whether you remove the bits after every use or leave them in.

If your shop is in a moist climate and not sealed and heated, and you don't have dedicated routers for every task, then it might be better to take the bits out after you've used them.

I lived very close to the beach in Oregon for ten years. My shop was in a simple uninsulated garage and was within the heavy salt zone. I once left a bit in the router for a few weeks and ended up having to buy a new collet, nut, and bit. Even after a few days it would sometimes require a light rap to get them loose. You want to make sure there's room below the shank of the bit so it will move when you give it a rap.

My winter shop is now in a very dry climate. I have four routers including the trimmer, but one of them is in the table so the bit gets changed from time to time. The others don't get used as often. I do not use them every day as some people do. For me they are a remodeling tool. I can make custom cabinets and moldings as needed, trim countertops and plywood edging, etc. Mostly just the finish parts of the job. I never bother to remove a bit until I need to change it and I never have any trouble down there in the dry country.

I guess you have to assess your own situation and your budget and make your own decision.


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> collet maintenance between bit changes solves that... every bit change..




Always!:dirol:


----------



## Xanthorrhoeas (Jun 19, 2013)

The only time I have had a bit stick in was with a Musclechuck. It was probably my own fault as, once extracted I could see that the bit had rotated in the chuck and had ridged/scored both the inside of the chuck and the shaft of the bit. I could have sworn that I had it tight, but who knows. The chuck was no use after that until I got it reamed smooth again. The bit shaft was much easier to clean up.

But, getting back to the main thread topic, I am certainly no expert, however, I leave the bit in place when I need to be able to reproduce a cut exactly (for instance with a dovetail bit) and I remove it when I am finished that kind of work. To put that into context though, I only own one large router (Festool) and change its use almost every time I use it, so I do not have the luxury of leaving the bit in place. There is no way, with my hobbyist use, that I could justify buying more than one Festool router (I could be validly said that I can't even justify having one!). For others that clearly do a lot more work with the router than I do I can understand that the situation is completely different.

Hope this contributes something to the discussion.


----------



## CR1 (Aug 11, 2011)

There is the possibility (however remote) of galvanic action between the dissimilar metals causing etching or corrosion. The shanks and the collet are most unlikely to be the same alloy of steel.
In machine shops this sort of discussion is common. However I don't recall ever seeing any such corrosion or etching. 
Maybe if you left it for a period of years?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

CR1 said:


> *There is the possibility (however remote) of galvanic action *between the dissimilar metals causing etching or corrosion. The shanks and the collet are most unlikely to be the same alloy of steel.
> In machine shops this sort of discussion is common. * However I don't recall ever seeing any such corrosion or etching. *
> Maybe if you left it for a period of years?


neither have I.. quality bits don't seem to be prone that way...
bargin bits wanna corrode just sitting on the shelf...


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Thank You Everyone for your responses. I have most of your key points covered i.e. clean/dry tools and workshop, good quality bits....I use Infinity, protected bit in the router table. The only thing I fall short on is having a lot of routers....I only have one.


----------



## jbrenza (Dec 26, 2009)

I live in an area that gets high humidity which can cause a light surface rust to build-up. I've also seen quite a bit of either pitch or dust build-up which can "gum-up" bits, shanks and chucks. I've had issues breaking them loose if they're in place too long (or perhaps that was due to my super human strength when I initially tightened the chuck). So I don't leave bits in place over long periods of time. However, if I'm working on a project that will require many repeat operations, I'll definitely leave the machine "dialed-in" (including the bit) until I complete all of the operations. That's for both efficiency and accuracy. I still try to break it down within 1-2 weeks.

I'm sure others have a strong opinion on why you shouldn't leave bits in place. I'd love to hear that perspective and logic.

Thanks, James

Maker of high quality saw dust


----------



## GeorgesG (Mar 19, 2012)

I am not selling any thing , but personnely I do not leave my bits in the router because your bit may be nicked depending where you store your Router a nick may cause vibration at high speed and it it will show on the work , A gummed up router bit is also bad for the router need I say more ! ? 

On the roter table , I made an over size cover over the table so the bit and setup safe, on top of the cover , i can put a drawing , tools , any thing but sharp tools 

GeorgesG


georgesg10 at hotmail dot com


----------



## leftcoaster47 (May 31, 2013)

I don't leave router bits installed if the free air humidity in shop is above 80% for a week or more. Condensation may form enough to lock 'em in collets. Same is true if temp spread in shop causes condensation on metal.


----------



## albert kasenter (Sep 23, 2010)

*how many routers*



fire65 said:


> That is one reason I have many routers so I can leave them set up.


My wife always asks me why I have 7 routers, but setting a bit in and leaving it is my main reason


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

That´s my normal practice.


----------



## Rob_B (Oct 24, 2013)

Ed Bray said:


> The image is on its side.


I don't know about anyone else, but I have to admit that this made be chuckle. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Rig30mechanic (Jun 22, 2013)

It depends a lot on the timber type. Some will cause it to bind. I take mine out.
Cheers
Lawrence, Gold Coast. Australia


----------



## Roadbumps (Aug 2, 2013)

My first thought was what does it matter, leave the cutter in or take it out, then I remembered that Rolls Royce motors used to leave their engine block castings out in all weathers for the best part of two years before the were machined, (This was the 1950s when blocks were made of cast iron but I'm sure it applies to all metals in the modern manufacturing processes), it appears that the stresses induced in the casting process were released by the weathering; can you see what I'm getting at? The thread, nut and collet are under extreme stress when the cutter is left in the router, not to mention the strangle hold the collet has on the cutter shaft. So take the cutter out and allow all the components the time to get laid back and they wont be demanding to be replaced any time soon. Alternatively you could soak them in Prozac.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I take mine out and put them away. I moved close to the ocean several years ago and for the first time, I had a router bit stick in the table router. I make sure that I do not bury my bits and all it took was a slight smack on top with a rubber mallet, but it made me aware of why a lot of people remove their bits.

No big deal. With my router lift, duplicating a bit height setting is a walk in the park.


----------



## pnorman (Nov 6, 2010)

Plane makers do the same trick. They leave the castings out in the weather before finishing. One this is done, the metal will not move unless you let it rust. I buy Lie-Nielsen bronze planes. It's worth the extra money not to have any flattening out of the box. And they keep their flatness for a very long time.

I leave my router bits in on my hand held routers. I make guitars from time to time and it's worth getting lots of little routers to keep the setup for various parts of the guitar. My router table has a very cool gadget that hold the bit above the table when changing. The bit is held in this contraption by a single allen screw.


----------



## Alan Haisley (Jun 3, 2014)

It might depend on the climate. If your area is prone to rusting, it could be safer to not keep the bits in for any extended time.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Alan. Why don't you post in the introductions and introduce yourself to everyone here. We are a very friendly bunch.


----------

